

Search for "never gonna give you up" in Google Ngram Viewer - shrikant
http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=never+gonna+give+you+up&year_start=1800&year_end=2000&corpus=0&smoothing=3

======
sqrt17
"This video is not available in your country"

... ok, then I'll sit and wait for someone to produce a localized version of
the rickroll video and market it in my country. I alway knew that they will
never let me down.

------
Fargren
Does this qualify as a rickroll?

